# Creek Bottom Find JUDD Inkwell & How much debris fits in a 1" by 1" hole!



## CreekWalker (Apr 12, 2017)

Walking to a digging site, I spotted this glass object flush in the creek bottom. Dug the little chuck of glass out, with a sharp chisel point, where it had laid for 100 or more years. Realizing, it is a inkwell and not a ink bottle, I checked the base, and discovered it is marked JUDD. Amazingly, this is my first dug inkwell. Afterward,  from digging a good soda bottle pit, I brought it home , and dropped it in the soaker. The next day , took a old flexible grapefruit knife , and carefully dug the rock and sand impacted in the little one inch wide by one inch deep well , dumping it in a milk glass pot lid. Really amazed at the View attachment 177885View attachment 177886amount of debris that deposited,  over the years, in the little inkwell. Another grain of sand would not fit in it.View attachment 177884


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 14, 2017)

Cool!  I don't think I've ever seen a fancy inkwell like that that has a name embossed in it.  I should really spend more time exploring creeks this summer once the water levels drop.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 14, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool!  I don't think I've ever seen a fancy inkwell like that that has a name embossed in it.  I should really spend more time exploring creeks this summer once the water levels drop.


 , I may go back later with my metal detector, possible this summer and check the bottom for a pewter or silver plated stand, which the JUDD Company sold as a set with the glass inkwell. Many on the inkwell stands have two glass inkwells , one for blue and one for black ink.


----------

